# Matthey Doret Electronic



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Heres some pictures of another electronic watch of ebay that I bought. It seems to be fitted with a Junghans 600xxx movement with date. As you will see in the pics there is some rot/burn marks or other damage to the movement possibly caused by leaking battery but it is still running very well, after a bit of a clean to the terminals and the dial/case etc and a little tweak to the timekeeping its now holding good time.

Still trying to find out the age of it.

On arrival pics


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

As you can see its one rough looking son of a bi*ch ! but after a bit of tlc it looks a little better now.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would think 1970s they also did earlier models in the 1960s with the Landeron 4750 movement.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks dom! Im just going to head over to that ranlift or whatever you call it site to see if any info there.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Have a look at Pauls movement gallery you can find a Jungens 600 mov in there. Also look at the Wedgefield in the makers same as yours with a different logo on the dial.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Found it! looks like you were right as it states between 1969-1974 and it looks like a 600.12 as it has the date complication.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Heres a link to the one on bidfun site http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Junghans_600_12

Paul has the normal without date 600 Junghans listed as well.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that Dave. 

You are braver than I, I would never dream of buying from evilbay as I have had a couple of bad buys on there.


----------

